# ما هو موقف الكنيسة في تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة؟



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

سؤال

    ما هو موقف الكنيسة في تقسيم الميراث بين الرجل والمرأة؟

    الإجابة:






    الكنيسة لم تضع للميراث نظاماً محدداً.

    جاء أحدهم إلى السيد المسيح يقول له " يا معلم، قل لأخي أن يقاسمنى الميراث ". فأجابة " من أقامني عليكما قاضياً أو مقسماً؟ ".. ثم قال " انظروا، تحفظوا من الطمع"(يو12: 13 15).

    المسيحية لم تضع قوانين مالية، إنما وضعت مبادئ روحية، في ظلها يمكن حل المشاكل المالية وغيرها. وينطبق هذا على موضوع الميراث.


    إن وجدت بين الأخوة محبة وعدم طمع، يمكن أن يتفاهموا بروح طيبة في موضوع الميراث.

    بل كل واحد منهم يكون مستعداً أن يترك نصيبه لأي واحد من أخوته أو أخواته يري أنه محتاج أكثر منه. انظر كيف كانت الأمور تجري في الكنيسة أيام الرسل، بنفس هذه الروح:

    "لم يكن أحد يقول إن شيئاً من أمواله له، بل كان عندهم كل شئ مشتركاً"، "ولم يكن فيهم أحد محتاجاً"، "وكان يوزع على كل أحد، كما يكون له احتياج" (أع4: 32 35).

    هكذا عاشت الكنيسة مرتفعة عن مستوي القانون تدبر أمور أولادها في محبة وقناعة..



    حالياً نحن نسير حسب قانون الدولة في الميراث.

    ولكن يمكن التصرف قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

    فمثلاً أن وجد الأب أن أولاده موسرين وأغنياء، وابنته محتاجة، يستطيع قبل وفاته أن يكتب لها جزءاً من الميراث، أي أن يتنازل عن جزء بطريقة شرعية تسجل في الشهر العقاري. وتصبح مالكة لهذا الجزء في حياته ولا علاقة له بالميراث. أو يعطيها حق الرقبة في جزء، بحيث يصبح ملكاً لها بعد وفاته، بالإضافة إلى نصيبها في الميراث..

    أي أنه يوجد نوع من التصرف باسم القانون، لتعديل أنصبة الورثة قبل وفاة أحد الوالدين.

    فالأمور يمكن أن تحل بالمحبة والقناعة، أو بالحكمة، أو بالتصرف القانوني السليم لإقامة العدل بين الورثة، وليس بتنفيذ حرفية القانون. 

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس!



​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 فبراير 2010)

*مبقاش فى اخوة دلوقتى يتفهموا بروح  المحبه لتقسيم الميراث وبقوا كتير يلجئوا للقانون وطبعا بيطبق عليهم نظام الميراث تبع حكم الدوله
ثانكس النهيسى​*


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مبقاش فى اخوة دلوقتى يتفهموا بروح  المحبه لتقسيم الميراث وبقوا كتير يلجئوا للقانون وطبعا بيطبق عليهم نظام الميراث تبع حكم الدوله
> ثانكس النهيسى​*






منتهى الشكر والامتنان

لمروركم الرائع

العدرا تبارككم


----------



## النهيسى (27 فبراير 2010)

swety koky girl قال:


> *مبقاش فى اخوة دلوقتى يتفهموا بروح  المحبه لتقسيم الميراث وبقوا كتير يلجئوا للقانون وطبعا بيطبق عليهم نظام الميراث تبع حكم الدوله
> ثانكس النهيسى​*






منتهى الشكر والامتنان

لمروركم الرائع

العدرا تبارككم


----------

